# Jason Takes Manhattan Costume Life-sized



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another one about done, adding finishing touches. How can I tell it is about done. When I step back and look at Jason and I get that chill down my spine, and wonder whether or not I should continue or run like hell. Lol. 

Touching up Kane's make-up on the set of the new film. Lol.


----------



## Passi (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks terrific!


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

More amazing costume/prop work! This could have been straight off of the set.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks guys that is what I always try to accomplish.  Here is an indoor lighting teaser. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2y3QyCiCYPw


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWrilMwIfKo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another one done. Did not do the gloves as they are all sold out from winter.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That was one of my favorite looks for Mr. Voorhees. Fantastic job.


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

This is awesome!

Rob


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvrUrgDxWh4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

Amazing work.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Ha ha ha ha...Another one almost done!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another one done and available, Love this lighting kinda has that boat cabin lighting look!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Love how that wetness looks in the morning sun! Last day on eBay to get it! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tkd8Cwp6hw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another one done with full faced mask.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Jason Takes Manhattan Costume test reenactment been awhile since I did one of these but was fun to do again finally! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heiHRpwU338


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another Jason Takes Manhattan life-sized done! https://youtu.be/atQxbCKI7Fg


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Had a great time as usual at my Halloween parades as "Jason Took Halloween" yet again! Won scariest and 1st place as usual as well, and everyone loved it and were freaked out as usual as well!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Outdoor HD daylight video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atQxbCKI7Fg&t=3s


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Life-sized pics.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Costume test on Halloween. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRDzGDVNDKA&t=2s


----------



## Shelley745 (Jan 23, 2019)

Very nice indeed


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Outdoor pics.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------

